# Fire...on my Kindle?



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I was browsing through the free Prime videos last night and stumbled on this one. It cracked me up...seems like a good demo video to show off the "Fire".


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

This is awesome!  I'll have to que this up on the boys' Fires when they get them this Christmas!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it!  

You can rent it. . .but it's free for streaming. . .(I think only one device could stream it at a time, but might  be wrong about that)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am like 12. I streamed that last night and showed it to my hubby. Look, my Fire is on Fire  

Eyerolls followed.  . I can be easily amused sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That makes two of us, Atunah....


Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That makes two of us, Atunah....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Add me to that list, had to get it just to show Loonlover. This will become my streaming video display for Fire demonstrations.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Sit next to a fire next time.  Triple-fire-power.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> Add me to that list, had to get it just to show Loonlover. This will become my streaming video display for Fire demonstrations.


Yeah, he did. Since I'd seen this thread, I wasn't surprised but did do a little of the eye rolling, like Atunah's husband.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I opened it on my fire as well.. it is cool and I like the music. I have a electric fireplace just because I missed have a fire. I love fire places. I love to sit and watch my fire. my on demand on my cable has a fireplace as well but you can't watch tv while you are watching the fire. this is awesome


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that they should put out other versions. . . . .like with romantic music for Valentines Day, or just general easy listening or classical. . . . .


----------

